# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 03/04/2005 (2η)

## efouskayak

Na kanoume kai tha frontiso na min paro 2i apousia   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ προτείνω κυριακή μεσημεράκι σε καμμία ψαρατοβέρνα αλλά θα ήθελα να πάμε και στο μεγάλο πεύκο να δς απο κοντά τα ιστιοπλοικά του φίλου Αντώνη και Δήμου να βγάλουμε και καμμία φώτο.
αν έρθει και ο Δημοσθένης απλά να φέρεται και τις ομπρέλες σας  :P

----------


## demisin

Xρειάζεται να πω πως θα μαι κι εγώ εκει?

Αφού το ξέρετε.... :P

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

μου αρέσει γιατι είσαι παντου παρόν  :lol:

----------


## demisin

Ανησυχούσες μήπως και δεν με δεις?

 :P   :P    :P   :P   :P   :P   :P   :P   :P  

(Το περιοδικό μου το φύλαξες?)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Xαχαχαχαχα ναι το φυλάω απο το κακά καιρικα φαινόμενα του Δήμου

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## kathy_red

μιλάτε για Κυριακή, 20/3?
κατά τι ώρα?
θα ήθελα να σας δω αλλά αν είναι μεσημεράκι θα είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο για μένα γιατί έχω κανονίσει να πάω σε συνάντηση βουνού   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## efouskayak

Oxi mono ti ora alla kai to pou  :?:

----------


## demisin

Εύχομαι να αναφέρεστε στην Κυριακή 27 Μαρτίου, κι όχι στη μεθαυριανή.

Δεν προλαβαίνω να ΄ρθω λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεε   :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

kai emena tha me eksipiretouse i alli kyriaki  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λοιπόν να προτείνω για τις 3/04 να έχουμε χρόνο να κάνουμε μία πιο καλή κινητοποίηση έτσι ώστε να έχουμε πιο καλή συμμετοχή τι λέτε?
Το άλλο σκ αρκετοί θα λείπουν ένας από αυτούς θα είμαι και εγώ  8O

----------


## efouskayak

simfono  :!:

----------


## milla

αααααααααα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Και Σκάφη θα δούμε αλλά και μετα θα πάμε σε κανένα ταβρνάκι για φαγητό με ουζάκι παραλία κ.ο.κ.

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου magno αυτή η συνάντηση είναι σημαντικοί γιατί πολλά μέλη και μη θέλουν να οργανώσουμε καμία εκδρομούλα με τα Ιστιοπλοϊκά, τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η *2η Συνάντηση* μας θα γίνει στις *03/04/2005* το μεσημεράκι σε ψαραοταβέρνα μέσα στην ημέρα θα σας ανακοινωθεί και το μέρος.
Σας παρακαλώ όπως δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο πόστ αυτό  :wink:

----------


## kathy_red

θα ήθελα πολύ να είμαι και εγώ αλλά στις 3/4 θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Αθηνών   :Sad:  
εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά και να πιείτε και κανά ποτηράκι και για μένα   :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex

λείπει ο Μάρτης από την Σαρακοστή? αμ δε, το λοιπόν θα έρθω εγώ με έναν φίλο μου που οσονούπω θα γίνει μέλος yεα!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οπότε έχουμε και λέμε :

1. Nikos ένα άτομο
2. Alex δύο άτομα



*περιμένουμε να  δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας*

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:  μέσα!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οπότε έχουμε και λέμε : 

1. Nikos ένα άτομο 
2. Alex δύο άτομα 
3. milla ένα άτομο


*περιμένουμε να δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας  :idea:*

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αλλαγή πλεύσης το naytilia.gr αποφάσισε η 2η συνάντηση του να γίνει το *Σάββατο στις 02/04/2005 και ώρα 13:00* στο Μεγάλο Πέυκο για το ακριβές σημείο θα υπάρχει εκτεταμένη ενημέρωση προσεχώς .
Ο λόγος είναι να δούμε απο κοντά τα σκάφη του Magnou και του Dimou (θεός της βροχής) και να μπορέσουμε να συζήτήσουμε απο κοντά με τους αρχικαπετανέους για την 1η μας εκδρομή.
*Περιμένουμε εκ νέου να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας  :wink:*

----------


## milla

σάββατο;;;;;; σάββατο!!! ήλιο θέλω να έχουμε να περάσουμε καλά! 8)

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αφού θα είναι ο Δημοσθένης δεν υπέρχει περίπτωση να μην βρέχει  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 


Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε
1. milla ένα άτομο
2. magnos πόσα άτομα ????
3. dhmosthenis ένα άτομο
4. Nikos ένα άτομο


*Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετχή σας * :idea:  :idea:  :idea:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αφού θα είναι ο Δημοσθένης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βρέχει    


Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε :

1. milla ένα άτομο 
2. magnos τέσσερα άτομα  
3. dhmosthenis ένα άτομο 
4. Nikos ένα άτομο 


*Περιμένουμε να μας δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας*

----------


## demisin

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να λείψω από Πάτρα αυτό το Σ/Κ    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Γι αυτό περιμένω φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάzzzzzzzz από τη συνάντηση, το καλό που σας θέλω!!!!  :P 

Φιλάκια πολλά και να περάσετε zzzZZZzzZzzzzzούπερ!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## triad

pira msg gia th synantisi sto megalo peuko. eimai neo melos sto site kai tora arxizw na mpainw sto klima. gia megalo peuko pou kanonizete chlomo, menv paralia. an paixei tipota pros ta meri mou, to sizitame.

----------


## Alex

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΕΥΚΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΡΙΝ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ :wink: , ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν και άλλες συναντήσεις .

Τώρα όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν και δεν μπορούν λόγω μεταφορικού μέσου αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα μετακίνησης επειδή θα κάτέβουν αρκετά αυτοκίνητα μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε και να πάμε παρέα και αυτό το σενάριο μπορεί να παίξει.....

----------


## Alex

Πώς με πιάνεις βρε Νίκο, πώς με πιάνεις αχ αχ αχ Σωστή η παρέμβασή σου και καίρια 8)

----------


## Alex

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ!!! Έίμαι 50 - 50 να έρθω αύριο, 1ον γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι καλά, 2ον διότι δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω ΙΧ, και 3ον δεν ξέρω πώς θα είναι και ο φίλος μου που είχα πει ότι θα έφερνα. Οπότε θα δείξει αύριο. Γράψτε εσείς για καλό και για κακό οδηγίες πώς θα φτάσουμε εκεί. οτσέι????? χι χι χι χι   :Very Happy:

----------


## demisin

Πως να φτάσει κανείς στη συνάντηση του Σαββάτου.

Ώρα: 14.00

Το Μεγάλο Πεύκο είναι μισή ώρα από το Π. Φάληρο, 20 λεπτά από τον Βύρωνα, 15 λεπτά από το Χαλάνδρι... 

Από Αττική οδό ή από την Καβάλας-Σκαραμαγκα-Ελευσίνα, περνάς τα διόδια της Ελευσίνας και περίπου 4-5 χιλιόμετρα μετά έχει μια γέφυρα, που η ταμπέλα λέει Νεα Πέραμος! 

Νέα Πέραμος είναι η επίσημη ονομασία του Μεγάλου Πεύκου. 

Ακολουθώντας τις ταμπέλες φτάνεις στο Μεγάλο Πεύκο (Νέα Πέραμο).

Ουσιαστικά περνάς πάνω από την Εθνική οδό και καταλήγεις στην Παλιά Εθνική οδό, κατευθύνεσαι δεξιά (προς Μέγαρα-Κόρινθο...) και περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα αφοοτου έπιασες την παλιά Εθνική μπαίνεις μέσα στο Μεγάλο Πεύκο. 

Προχωράς ακάθεκτος και σε περίπου 500 μέτρα συναντάς μια ταμπέλα που λέει προς λιμάνι. 

Στρίβεις αριστερά, και φτάνεις σε 100 μέτρα στο λιμάνι, κι εκεί μπαίνεις μέσα στο λιμάνι, και στο τέλος του λιμανιού (μην φανταστεις οτι ειναι τεράστιο) είναι τα σκάφη και το σημείο συνάντησης....

Καλό δρόμο σ' όσους τελικά πάνε  :Smile:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η γκρίνια των περισσοτέρων είναι ότι εργάζονται ότι είναι πολλύ πρωί κ.ο.κ.

πολλά παιδιά έχουμε συνενοηθεί να πάμε παρέα αν θελήσει κανείς να έρθει μαζί μας ας το δηλώσει στο e-mail μου marn@mycosmos.gr

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## milla

εγώ πάντως θα έρθω..και θα βγάλει και ήλιο!!!!! 8)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πριν απο λίγο μίλησα με τον gandalf θα είναι και εκείνος αύριο στην συνάντηση μας  :wink: 

Αν θελήσει κανείς επιπρόσθετες πληροφορίες μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με e-mail marn@mycosmos.gr
ακόμη και να ανταλλάξουμε και κινητά

----------

